# Centrelink Registration for PR



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like to know whether I am (Aus. Permanent Resident) eligible to register for Centrelink. I know I can't claim any payment allowances (as I have to stay for 2 years as PR) yet but would like to know what is the process to register for Centrelink or should it be automatically registered since I have registered for Medicare. Thanks.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know whether I am (Aus. Permanent Resident) eligible to register for Centrelink. I know I can't claim any payment allowances (as I have to stay for 2 years as PR) yet but would like to know what is the process to register for Centrelink or should it be automatically registered since I have registered for Medicare. Thanks.


I think you should do it by yourself by jumping to this link and create your account
Australian Government Department of Human Services


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry, I was not asking for how to create an online account with Centrelink but Centrelink card or just a basic registration so that I can get Centrelink membership number.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi citylan,

just curious: Why would you need a Centrelink membership number?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Just to decrease my 'to-do list' as at one point I need to get, so thought it would be good if I can get it now.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

You do not need to have centerlink on your to do list unless you have children. You do not need it and can not access it for 2 years. It really shouldnt be on your to do list


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Fair enough. Thanks for that Shel. 

Yes, I am still single so no kids and family at this point of time.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Save yourself some hassle of which you have enough after all the visa stuff and just do what you must such as TFN, driving licence, medicare etc


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

I have already got TFN as I was living in Aus for the last 4 years, I got my Medicare card too last month.

I am yet to go for my Driving Test though as I still think I am not that confident. I passed my Knowledge test though with RTA.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Can you afford to book some lessons? They are very expensive in Australia, compared to the UK at least, or get a qualified friend to take you out driving every day till you feel more confident. 

I'm a nervous driver and hated driving there. Turning on red lights, ignoring simple road rules, lane control and indicating all appeared to be optional to most Australians.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, I actually got 3 driving lessons and the driving instructor said you won't be able to pass the driving test as if you make more than 3 mistakes you can fail. I did make very minor mistakes though in the mock test, like not doing a blindspot check when changing lane. Okay some were pretty serious like waiting too long at the intersection at a green signal when turning left (no green left signal). I have already postponed my driving test 3 times cos I am really nervous.

I have got a full driving license from India, and if I pass the driving test, I would get a full driving license from NSW. Thus, I am making sure I am confident enough when I go for the driving test. Could you give me some tips on how to practice for the driving test and how to improve. Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Practice pracitce practice. Having a driving friend is best, free apart from fuel. Go out at different times of the day avoiding rush hour. If it takes 3 months to feel better about it so be it. Use the roads/area near the test centre where you will be taken on your test. 

Getting some valerian extract, take a tiny amout to help you relax. Too much can make you sleepy. 

Practice books and website to remind you of road rules just to keep it at the front of your mind even though you passed the written you still need that info when driving.


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Medicare and other Allowance ?*

Hi Friends,

Hope everything is going well ..

I have question regarding Medicare and facilities for my family as below. Hope your all support on this.

I was nominated(190) by NSW and BUT hope fly to Melbourne with my family(wife and kid) as one of my friends in Melbourne. After i will go to Sydney for finding job while my wife and Kid will stay at Melbourne.

My Question is :

Will it be a problem when getting Medicare and allowance for my kid as THEY stay in Melbourne ?



Highly appreciate your thoughts on this .Thanks....


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Medicare has nothing to do with centrelink! If you have PR you are entitled to nedicare regrdless of where you luve in Australia.


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello _shel,

Since you were discussing driving license in Australia in this thread, I have a question in this regard.

When you do the driving test in Australia, do you have the option to do the test using a car with a manual gear or do the test with an automatic gear?

Here in UAE, there is such option, and if you do the test with a car with automatic gear then the driving license will allow its bearer to drive cars with automatic gear only

So I am wondering if there is a similar option in Australia when it comes to driving test.

Regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

leavesnext said:


> Hello _shel, Since you were discussing driving license in Australia in this thread, I have a question in this regard. When you do the driving test in Australia, do you have the option to do the test using a car with a manual gear or do the test with an automatic gear? Here in UAE, there is such option, and if you do the test with a car with automatic gear then the driving license will allow its bearer to drive cars with automatic gear only So I am wondering if there is a similar option in Australia when it comes to driving test. Regards


 Yes, there is the option in every single country out there and Australia is no different. Obviously, if you pass your test in a manual car, you can then drive both manual and automatic cars. If you pass your test in an automatic car, then you are restricted to driving only automatic cars. Cars with automatic gears do cost a few thousand dollars more here than their manual counterpart, especially brand new cars.


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> Medicare has nothing to do with centrelink! If you have PR you are entitled to Medicare regrdless of where you luve in Australia.


Thanks Shel .
As per my knowledge ,i will get allowance from government as i have a kid.
will it be a problem when getting that allowance as my kid and wife will stay in Melbourne ( i was nominated by NSW ) ?

and how about Centrelink too ?

Thanks in advance 




Simple said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hope everything is going well ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

If your wife and child are not living with you you wont get anything but your wife could claim. It is not given that you will get anything as it is based on worldwide income. She can not get childcare if she is not working.


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> If your wife and child are not living with you you wont get anything but your wife could claim. It is not given that you will get anything as it is based on worldwide income. She can not get childcare if she is not working.


Thnaks lot Shel.

As a summery ,

I am a NSW state nominated visa holder and my thoughts as follows.

1). Initially we will land to Melbourne and LATER (after two weeks) myself *only *will move in Sydney to find a job. Until fly to Sydney i will get Medicare when i stay in Melbourne .

2). My wife and Kid will stay in Melbourne in my friend's house until i found a job in Sydney .My wife and kid will get Medicare from VICTORIA state ?

3). My wife is not working and my friend said she will get a allowance as we have a KID .

please let me know if there is anything wrong in my thoughts my plan.

Highly appreciated your comments.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Medicare is a national service not run separately by each state. You can enroll anywhere and use it anywhere. 

Your wife might get family tax benefit if she meets the qualifying criteria. Her presence in Australia with PR status and having a child is only one of a long list if criteria to meet. You realise its only a couple of hundred dollars if she gets anything? Wouldnt even pay for food for a week!


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> Medicare is a national service not run separately by each state. You can enroll anywhere and use it anywhere.
> 
> Your wife might get family tax benefit if she meets the qualifying criteria. Her presence in Australia with PR status and having a child is only one of a long list if criteria to meet. You realise its only a couple of hundred dollars if she gets anything? Wouldnt even pay for food for a week!



Your comments are really helpful. 
Thanks lot.


----------

